# Tell em like it is.....



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/IJRRed/videos/172237286809662/

:numbchuck:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Interesting to listen to the Left complain about conservatives and Trump’s policies and actions, and how Un American they are, when the exact totalitarian attitude and actions they complain about are EXACTLY what they do and won’t tolerate themselves. Banning these conservative Black women is the height of hipocrisy by the left. They have no tolerance for any view different from their own. Talk about bigoted?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

This video has gone viral

North Carolina man's speech at city council meeting about gun rights goes viral | abc11.com


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

And he is not even a gun owner


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

London mayor declares war on knives amid city's murder surge| Latest News Videos | Fox News

sorry about the multiple vids. I thought they would be worth sharing. 
I encourage members to set up a Facebook account in support of the second amendment. Big social outlet with a pyramid effect. Your post or comment on a Facebook page could reach vast numbers

Plus I own a few shares of Facebook (seriously) in my portfolio . And could use your support. , lol. :mrgreen:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> London mayor declares war on knives amid city's murder surge| Latest News Videos | Fox News
> 
> sorry about the multiple vids. I thought they would be worth sharing.
> I encourage members to set up a Facebook account in support of the second amendment. Big social outlet with a pyramid effect. Your post or comment on a Facebook page could reach vast numbers
> ...


Sorry, not the place to be for me. Reminds me of the party lines (phones) from the '60s, but with millions of snoopy neighbors instead of maybe a couple.

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry, won't do facebook. Don't believe in it. No privacy, anything you post, including pictures, becomes their property to sell or use as they see fit. (and you have no say in the matter).


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Sorry, won't do facebook. Don't believe in it. No privacy, anything you post, including pictures, becomes their property to sell or use as they see fit. (and you have no say in the matter).


Agreed. I don't need everyone (including big brother ) knowing what i'm doing all the time. Bad enough the NSA is recording all our phone calls. When all this goes on, you're bound to end up with crap like the stuff going on in the FBI over spying on the Trump campaign. People in charge of those programs begin to believe they are in charge and if you don't agree, you become a legitimate target.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If you're on the Internet , 
Many search engines like Google , Bing, Facebook, are already collecting personal information.
Not credit cards ( don't panic)
There are search spyders tagging you 24/7.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Agreed. I don't need everyone (including big brother ) knowing what i'm doing all the time. Bad enough the NSA is recording all our phone calls. When all this goes on, you're bound to end up with crap like the stuff going on in the FBI over spying on the Trump campaign. People in charge of those programs begin to believe they are in charge and if you don't agree, you become a legitimate target.


i only entered RK3369. ,every post we make is already out there..just saying,

https://www.palmettoshooters.com/threads/question-regarding-legal-ownership.9766/

https://www.palmettoshooters.com/members/rk3369.6335/


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369,,
I just found out I would have to give up my nys license when I become a non resident of NY. That stinks. :smt1099


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Facebook, you tube, etc., do not have to give any reason for what they deem inappropriate and normally will not....... They own it, don't like it don't use it, that simple.........


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Facebook is full of anti gun liberal views. 

Take a safe space and let the liberals take control, unbelievable fright and paranoia here. 

An opportunity comes along to fight or give an opinion on the second amendment ,,and everyone is afraid to fight for your rights. 

Conservatives lying in their comfort zone when needed to preserve our beliefs, cowardice. The founding fathers are very proud of your affirmative action. Embarrassing in the least. :smt1099


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> RK3369,,
> I just found out I would have to give up my nys license when I become a non resident of NY. That stinks. :smt1099


When I moved to SC in 2009 I applied for a SC drivers license. Turned in the paperwork at DMV and they issued my license. I had given the clerk my NYS license for proof of having a drivers license and when I asked her for it,back, she said "nope".


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369, 
I have a Fla and nys permit, I'm not sure if SC recriprocates with Fla.

Beautiful golf courses around Pawleys Island, I've golfed at Caledonia fish n game and true blue , beautiful area.
Not sure if you're close , if you are. ? Very nice.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Was in the Charleston area until the middle of last year. We retired and sold our condo and went on the road. Spent last summer in upstate NY because we still have family there. Went to the Orlando area last October and still there. Heading back North in another month. Getting too warm down here already.

Btw, SC and Fl do reciprocate on CWP, as do most of the Southern states. Not a problem to conceal,carry most anywhere South of the Mason Dixon (except for Maryland). Head North of that you’re in not so friendly country. Going North last Summer had to leave my EDC in a storage unit. NY takes a dim view of any non resident bringing even a shotgun into the state. Commies.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Was in the Charleston area until the middle of last year. We retired and sold our condo and went on the road. Spent last summer in upstate NY because we still have family there. Went to the Orlando area last October and still there. Heading back North in another month. Getting too warm down here already.
> 
> Btw, SC and Fl do reciprocate on CWP, as do most of the Southern states. Not a problem to conceal,carry most anywhere South of the Mason Dixon (except for Maryland). Head North of that you're in not so friendly country. Going North last Summer had to leave my EDC in a storage unit. NY takes a dim view of any non resident bringing even a shotgun into the state. Commies.


Safe travels my friend. Inland living in Fla ,like you said gets hot. An ocean breeze helps at times, but then you're dealing with the salt air.
The darn summer months up north are comfortable, but they disappear quickly, lol.
Sounds like you've got it figured out. Love the Family, beat the Heat, Happy retirement !!!:smt023


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks. Being a snowbird makes some things more difficult, like doctors. We’re finding that many doctors don’t want to deal with you if you’re not going to be a permanent resident of their service area. Other than that, it’s not too bad unless you don’t know for sure where you’re going and need to locate housing. Just need to start looking far enough in advance. We found a great condo here furnished that we rented for 7 months, but not looking to come back here next winter, so will need to locate something else in another area. It’s been fun but at times a little bit uncertain.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

RK3369 said:


> Thanks. Being a snowbird makes some things more difficult, like doctors. We're finding that many doctors don't want to deal with you if you're not going to be a permanent resident of their service area.


If you or anyone needs a Doctor in the Orlando or Ocala area, let me know. My younger brother is Chief of Radiology for the Orlando Health System, and my nephew is one of the Chief Residents. I grew up with most of the older established doctors. Many are still fishing and hunting pals. My dad was Chief for many years. When I moved back to Orlando in 1993, I asked about a family doctor and was given the name of a couple of doctors they felt were the best. I got in, though her practice was closed to new patients. She retired and chose her successor who is superb. He's now the current head of Internal Medicine for Orlando Health and is a wonderful doctor. My cardiologist is the head of Orlando Health's Cardiology department and is also superb. I could call and have positive influence, if needed.

I try to make sure any doctor I have is tied to Orlando Health system of hospitals. They have the only Level One Trauma Center in the area. What this means is if some drunk plows into you, or you're shot during a mugging then air-lifted unconscious to the Trauma Center, all your records are right there including blood type and other factors. Your private physician is notified immediately and a member of his/her practice is assigned to you right then in ER when time might be critical. They don't have to wait for your medical history or what drugs you might be on. It's all right there already. My cardiologist would be notified and any other doctor I see. They all work for that hospital system and are all connected to their computer network. That hospital system and all those doctors already have access to all my latest insurance information. No need for as much of the typical paperwork.

I think this is the smartest way to play it in any part of the country. Find who has the Level One Trauma and make sure every physician you choose works for that hospital system, not just practices there, but works for them and is connected to their network 24/7. As part of a Level One Trauma Center, at least one doctor from each critical specialty has to be in ER and Critical Care 24/7; sometimes more than one during critical times like midnight on a Saturday night.



pic said:


> Safe travels my friend. Inland living in Fla ,like you said gets hot. An ocean breeze helps at times, but then you're dealing with the salt air.


I love the heat and really love the salt air. So clean and fresh.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Craigh,
RK3369, 
im close to Ponce inlet, new Smyrna area, I fly into Sanford to many times, lol. Allegiant, a budget airline. It's a direct flight. 

I like Delta except the usual layover in Atlanta .

Im on the ocean and also love the heat, breeze n salt air. My wife is always turning up the air condition with full ceiling fans going, lol. We do have our little battles over the comfort zone I would prefer, lol. 
What are these hot flashes women get lmao. 
Time for separate bedrooms. ,lol.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

pic said:


> Craigh,
> RK3369,
> im close to Ponce inlet, new Smyrna area


Ah. I keep my boat at my condo in New Smyrna. Love to fish the flats, but can do so very rarely. I've pretty much turned the place over to my daughter and her family. My grandson takes the boat out these days. I go when my son in law is willing to be there. I'm so unstable on land, even with a cane, much less on the boat. Getting into the boat from the dock is very hard, but getting out when we get back to the dock is just about impossible. I can't climb back up. I have to crawl over the side and slip into the water, then my son in law helps me walk up the slippery ramp. Then I'm covered in salt water with green slime below my knees. I hate having to rely on others so much. LOL


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Craigh, thanks for the offfer on the doctors. I am on an anticoagulant and figured I’d just go to one of those urgent care centers when we got down here and get the prescription refilled. They balked and said no, that it had to be monitored by a doctor, so I was going to have to find a doctor to get established with. After working with the hospital’s physician referral system I got into a Family practice office in Winter Springs. That was fine until I wanted to switch the anticoagulant from Warfarin to Elequis. The PA I was seeing at the FP office said I had to go to a cardiologist and be evaluated to switch over. After another month or so, I finally got into the Cardiologist to get on Eliquis. Anyhow, what I’ve found is that if the doctors know you are a snowbird, often they don’t want to deal with you because they can’t follow you for half the year. 

Anyhow, I think we’re good for now, but thanks again for the offer.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> Craigh,
> RK3369,
> im close to Ponce inlet, new Smyrna area, I fly into Sanford to many times, lol. Allegiant, a budget airline. It's a direct flight.
> .


You must be flying out of Rochester or Elmira, or maybe Buffalo/Niagara Falls? We were 30 miles West of Syracuse, in Auburn, for 30 years until 2007. Haven't missed the winters one little bit. Summers were beautiful, but only about 4 months long.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> You must be flying out of Rochester or Elmira, or maybe Buffalo/Niagara Falls? We were 30 miles West of Syracuse, in Auburn, for 30 years until 2007. Haven't missed the winters one little bit. Summers were beautiful, but only about 4 months long.


Yes sir, flying out of Rochester , I'm close to the village of fairport, near the Erie Canal , I still call it the Barge canal , lol


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Craigh, 
I understand ,it's almost not worth the pleasure if it wasn't for seeing family, I know it's tough, you get an A + in my books for tackling that obstacle course. :smt023


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> Yes sir, flying out of Rochester , I'm close to the village of fairport, near the Erie Canal , I still call it the Barge canal , lol


That's a pretty town. We used to travel the canal quite a bit with our old pontoon boat. Would haul it up to the Rochester area and run around for the day. Great memories.


----------

